

Ask HN: Who's Hiring? - bayprogrammer

Been a while since I've seen a new HN hiring thread. As always, if you need someone to work onsite, please make sure to list a location.
======
vitovito
You don't often get the chance to build the infrastructure for a site that
will (re)launch and have to immediately serve two million-plus users, handle a
never-ending influx of real-time data from those users' actions, and support
commenting, moderation and relationships across all of them and their actions.

That's the web site for Bioware's new Star Wars MMO, set in the KOTOR
timeline: <http://www.swtor.com/>

Integrating live game data. Feeding it to the web. Letting people go crazy
with user-generated content on it. For the two million players that EA wants,
just to start. On Drupal 7.

The community is already huge. It's one of the biggest Drupal sites ever, and
it's getting bigger every day. Come help me work on it.

BioWare is still looking for _three_ senior Drupal or PHP developers, as well
as a graphic artist and an HTML/CSS/JS developer, in Austin, TX.

I'm an interaction designer for the web team, and the openings are here, under
"Marketing:" <http://www.bioware.com/bioware_info/jobs/austin_jobs/>

They're contract jobs, so no relocation is provided for, but they're a year
long, so you wouldn't have to look for something new right away.

If you apply, email me (vmiliano at that domain name) with your resume (and
portfolio, if you're an artist) so I can put your resume in the hiring
manager's hands.

------
h3h
Causes is hiring software engineers & sysadmins in Berkeley (soon to be SF):
<http://exchange.causes.com/jobs/>

25MM+ active users, Ruby, distributed databases. Lots of scaling challenges.

Oh yeah, and it's all to raise money and awareness for charity. You know,
saving the world. But actually instead of kinda.

~~~
goodmitton
Did my eyes just deceive me or did you guys remove the reducible word
challenge a few minutes ago?

~~~
h3h
I did indeed remove it. We use it to filter the masses on Craiglist, but I
find it less compelling for the jobs page itself.

Though considering this audience maybe I should have left it in.

------
aresant
Trapster - the largest mobile network in the world (yes - bigger than
FourSquare / Gowalla / etc) is looking for a biz-dev guru. We funded, great
office, adding 20 - 30k new users a day. Drop a line to jobs @ trapster dot
com if you're interested in learning more - must be in San Diego area.

